# Not a joke but interesting



## nikos525 (May 15, 2006)

This is weird, but interesting!

fi yuo cna raed tihs, yuo hvae a sgtrane mnid

Cna yuo raed tihs? Olny 55 plepoe out of 100 can.

The phaonmneal pweor of the hmuan mnid, aoccdrnig to a rscheearch at Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, it dseno't mtaetr in waht oerdr the ltteres in a wrod are, the olny iproamtnt tihng is taht the frsit and lsat ltteer be in the rghit pclae. The rset can be a taotl mses and you can sitll raed it whotuit a pboerlm . Tihs is bcuseae the huamn mnid deos not raed ervey lteter by istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe. Azanmig huh? yaeh and I awlyas tghuhot slpeling was ipmorantt! if you can raed tihs forwrad it


----------



## NUM_TT (Apr 5, 2004)

Amazing and weird at the same time - raed it no pbrolem. 8)


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Raed it no porlebm


----------



## nikos525 (May 15, 2006)

Cna't rllaey caiomlpn auobt smoe of the sniellpg on tihs furom now


----------



## my-cats-a-quattro (Apr 22, 2007)

Tihnk I will wirte lkie tihs all the tmie now as I fnid it esaeir, geuss my bairn msut be well mssed up :lol:


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

Tolaty wikecd! At lats, sonome who seapks my own luagange!


----------

